# River Weaver Lock Keeper



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everybody, I have seen Carl Leckey's name on other sites and was was wondering if he was on here, I have been wanting to speak to him for the last 2-3 years regarding Dutton Locks on the River Weaver, please anyone would you be good enough to pass on this message and maybe I can recieve a PM off him.

Thank you Andrew.


----------



## bunkerman (Mar 21, 2008)

*dutton lock*

did you manage to find carls number because i knew him well in the 80s when i ran on the weaver,,i love to get in touch with him again after all these years..
Andy


----------



## norman.r (Apr 25, 2006)

Carl Leckey has a web site http://www.duttonlocks.co.uk which may be useful to you.
Norman


----------

